# Ram Air



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I have purchased the Weapon-R Ram Air Stage 2 Kit. Where would be a safe place to install the scoop and still get maximum airflow. I had it running just below the stock bumper but it kept hitting the ground, especially on my driveway and on speed bumps. 
Should I invest in a hood scoop, if so, should i have it installed on my stock hood or buy a custom hood with scoop to fit the kit? Someone please help me, I just want to burn some Hondas really soon!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

humm place it in the bumper,
remember that hood scoop might force the water to get into your intake


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

you really dont need a hood scoop on your 1.6 liter sentra just to accomodate your air intake, do you?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The hood is a poor location for ram air. You want a location that has stagnant air, that is, a place with low air speed. Dead-center in the bumper would be ideal, with the slot below the bumper also acceptable since there's nothing really behind there.

I have no idea what the Weapon-R piece looks like, so you'll have to determine where it can fit.

Remember, low air speed equals high pressure and vice-versa. A ram air scoop wants high pressure air.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks, I didn't know that. i think I'll try to mount it inside the bumper this time.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

If youre concerned with water getting in your filter AEM has a water valve that doesnt let the water in.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Not so. AEM offers a spring-loaded by-pass valve that fits between filter and the intake manifold that opens to the engine compartment. It is pulled open when engine vacuum goes high, like when the filter is submerged. Water can *still* enter your engine if you submerge the by-pass.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I would place it back in the box and buy a Hotshot or Place Racing CAI.....but that's me....


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

I have a zturbo hood scoop it has a raised section in front that helps stop the induction of water...it works and it sounds great
it was easy to mount and mold into the hood....you could even mount a prefilter in it if you wanted to even further protect the intake from any water or foriegn debris...I have yet to have any problems with water or anything else gettin in the scoop or affecting the filter....

do you have pics of your "ram air" set up? would like to see


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll try to get pics by the end of the week. Im goin on vacation in a few days.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Dont bother with a ram air intake, get a cai made by Place Racing, or Hotshot. I had a friend who tried to be original and made a ram air scoop at the bottom of his bumper, and a week later he went through a puddle, and his engine turned into a vacuum cleaner. Sucked up a whole bunch of water, and hydrolocked the engine.


----------

